Ask HN: Do you support IE8? - skwosh
======
err4nt
I define a Modern Browser as: any browser with the ability to self-update to
the latest version. These are the browsers most commonly used, and when a
security vulnerability comes out they are on top of things. These all enjoy
good HTML and CSS support, so I'm able to build what I need in a way that
supports them all equally. If you come to me with a bug in a modern browser
that's my bad - they should all be supported.

The second group of browsers are called Legacy Browsers: any browser which is
isolated with no automatic upgrade path. This includes IE 8, 7, 6 as well as
any legacy version of any other browser that didn't stay on the latest
version. If you don't ask/pay for legacy support then I will design it using
modern best practices and it will likely work well down to IE9.

For legacy support, I will support whatever browsers you wish at the normal
hourly rate. If IE6 support is dear to you, and worth the cost I will happily
dust off the ten-year-old techniques and give you the support you desire.

Keep in mind that IE8 doesn't include support for CSS @media queries, so most
forms of responsive page layout will be impossible without the use of a
polyfill! I think due to this, many sites that _think_ they support IE8 don't
actually render very well.

------
polyx
Project I am working on now is made only with Chrome/Firefox/Safari in mind,
but the audience is mostly 20-25year old hipstery people IE share is less than
5% so we decided to not bother with support for them and just show a banner
suggesting modern browser. But it's unusual to not support IE at all, usually
I support 9+ if you want lower that will be extra fee.

------
e1g
IE9 here. We deal with stale large corporates, and more than half of our
clients now run IE10 as standard, though IE9 still has a meaningful share. We
dropped IE8 support for all new releases in Jan this year.

------
DanBC
I'd be interested to know if people are serving apps or app-like
functionality, or if they're serving mostly text and images.

(Because it's weird to me how many sites serving mostly text and images fail
so hard)

------
joshschreuder
Yep, and it's about as painful as you might expect.

Unfortunately we have a number of clients using our product (particularly
government) which still expect it to be supported :(

------
dchistov
All versions IE in our project are only <4%. For example IE11 is used about
3,8%. So we don't support IE8-10.

------
EugeneOZ
In few projects (when we know users from old office computers will use it),
but mostly no, IE 9 is the minimum.

------
camhenlin
Make sure things are usable but never bother making them look totally right.
IE9 is the minimum for that

------
factorialboy
Yes, kinda.

It still makes us around € 30K per month, and it makes sense, for now.

------
codegeek
IE9+. Anything under, I tell my clients sorry cannot guarantee.

------
Jeremy1026
Just wrapped a project with IE7, yes, SEVEN, support.

------
richerlariviere
We support the latest 3 version of IE at work.

------
joshstrange
No, IE9 is the minimum we support at work.

------
dalerus
No, IE 9+

